# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ενισχυτές >  >  ερωτηση για linear

## AKIS

αν παρω ενα linear 100watt του δεληγιαννη θα εχω προβλημα με τις τηλεορασεις

----------


## electron

Θα πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι ένα linear απ'όπου και να το πάρεις ή να το φτιάξεις ο ίδιος δεν ευθύνεται για τις τυχόν παρεμβολές. Γι' αυτό αποκλειστικά την ευθύνη έχει το μηχάνημα που θα το οδηγήσεις (pll). Tα αξιόπιστα pll διαθέτουν ειδικά χαμηλοπερατά φιλτρα γι αυτό. Επίσης μια πιο απλή λύση για την καταστολή ειδικότερα της 2ης αρμονικής ,η οποία είναι και η πιο δυνατη και επομένως προκαλεί τα περισσότερα προβλήματα παρεμβολών, είναι η χρήση ballun στην κεραία σου.

----------


## AKIS

ευχαριστω!για pll του δελληγιαννη μιλαω

----------


## tzitzikas

αν σου το στειλει γραψε μου.εμεις εχουμε παραγειλει κανα μηνα + τωρα , εχει λαβει τα φραγκα και ολο απο μερα σε μερα μας το παει.

----------


## AKIS

φιλε το εχω ακουσει και απο αλλους το τελευταιο αλλα αν δεν κανω λαθος μου ειπε με αντικαταβολη,νομιζω οτι την ωρα που το πληρωνεις το παραλαβαινεις?ετσι ειναι????????????????????

----------


## tzitzikas

ετσι ειναι με την αντικαταβολη, αλλα εμεις τα σκασαμε πιο πριν.το ειχαν αναλαβει κατι παιδια απο το σταθμο μας το οικονομικο και εστειλαν απο την αρχη ολα τα φραγκα.τωρα να δουμε τι θα γινει.τι μια δε το σηκωνουν, την αλλη μας λενε ελειπε ενα εξαρτημα, την αλλη ξεχασαν την διευθυνση κτλ.

----------


## jimk

Παίδες παραγγείλτε από εδώ... και πες τους ότι αμα κάνει καλύτερες τιμές θα πάρουν και άλλα άτομα εδώ το φόρουμ

http://www.rfsource.gr/product/catalog/amp/amp_gr.htm

----------


## electron

> ετσι ειναι με την αντικαταβολη, αλλα εμεις τα σκασαμε πιο πριν.το ειχαν αναλαβει κατι παιδια απο το σταθμο μας το οικονομικο και εστειλαν απο την αρχη ολα τα φραγκα.τωρα να δουμε τι θα γινει.τι μια δε το σηκωνουν, την αλλη μας λενε ελειπε ενα εξαρτημα, την αλλη ξεχασαν την διευθυνση κτλ.



Κακώς που προκαταβάλατε τα λεφτά. Απ'ότι γνωρίζω με αντικαταβολή καθυστερεί να έρθει όμως τα λεφτά τα δίνεις μόλις φτάσει στο ταχυδρομείο της περιοχής σου.Για πιο γρήγορη αποστολή μπορείτε επίσης να ζητήσετε να σας το στείλουν με κουριερ όμως τα έξοδα αποστολής είναι πολύ περισσότερα.

----------


## AKIS

μου ειπαν με αντικαταβολη στο ταχυδρομιο οποτε εκτος απο καθυστερυση δεν νομιζω να υπαρξει αλλο προβλημα.μου ειπαν απο δευτερα στο στελνουμε.με εσας τι εγινε?

----------


## AKIS

και κατι αλλο!μολις ειπα σε εναν φιλο μου οτι θα παρω μηχανημα απο εκει μου λεει σε 5 μηνες θα το εχεις!!

----------


## electron

Υπερβολές!Στη χειρότερη θα σου έρθει σε ενάμιση με δύο μήνες και φυσικά γι'αυτό είναι υπεύθυνα καθαρά τα ΕΛΤΑ.

----------


## AKIS

ευχαριστω και παλι ευχαριστω!

----------


## tzitzikas

electron δεν θα μας τον εστελνε με ελτα αλλα με κτελ. την μια λεει το στελνω σημερα.περνουμε στα κτελ τιποτα.για 3-4 μερες δε τους βρισκουμε μετα μας λεει δεν ειναι ετοιμο λειπει ενα εξαρτημα.ολο απο μερα σε μερα το παει εδω και κανα μηνα+.ενω εχει ηδη ολα τα φραγκα.συνεχεια δε σηκωνουν τα τηλεφωνα ουτε τα κινητα.μετα λεει εχασα διευθυνση και ονομα.παραμυθια.

----------


## electron

Στην αποστολή μέσω ΚΤΕΛ πρέπει να προκαταβάλεις τα λεφτά, γιατί είχα την εντύπωση ότι η διαδικασία ήταν ανάλογη με αυτή της αντικαταβολής.Πάντως στη θέση σας δεν θα εμπιστεύμουν τη μεταφορά με λεοφορείο μόνο και μόνο για τον φόβο μήπως το μηχάνημα χτυπηθεί κατά την μεταφορά.

----------


## billos1989

δηλαδη εγω που το θελω χριστουγεννα ποτα πρεπει να το παραγγειλω?με courier ερχετε αμεσως?ποσα ευρω ειναι περιπου παρανω?(εξοδα αποστολης)

----------


## AKIS

να το παραγγειλης 1 μηνα πριν κατα την γνωμη μου

----------


## electron

> δηλαδη εγω που το θελω χριστουγεννα ποτα πρεπει να το παραγγειλω?με courier ερχετε αμεσως?ποσα ευρω ειναι περιπου παρανω?(εξοδα αποστολης)



Αν το παραγγείλεις τώρα θα σου έρθει σαν χριστουγεννιάτικο δωράκι :P εκεί λίγο πριν την 1η του Γενάρη.Τα έξοδα αποστολής των ΕΛΤΑ είναι γύρω στα 10 ευρώ ενώ του κούριερ γύρω στα 40, η διαφορά όμως είναι ότι σε 2 το πολύ 3 μέρες θα είναι στη πόρτα σου.

----------


## billos1989

γιατι τοση καθηστερηση?αν εχει ερθει και αργησεις να το παραλαβεις ξερετε τι γινεται?

----------


## electron

Για το πρώτο ερώτημά σου την απάντηση ίσως την πάρεις μόνο από το ταχυδρομείο.Για το δεύτερο, αν περάσουν νομίζω 10 με 15 μέρες το πακέτο γυρνάει και πάλι στον αποστολέα.

----------


## billos1989

εγω θα τα παρω οπως ειναι πλακετες.κονεκτορες-διακοπτες-λαμπακια και τετοιε τα εχουν ή θα πρεπει να τα αγορασω εγω??κουτι για να τα βαλω που θα βρω>ειναι δυσκολο να τα τοποθετησεις?

----------


## electron

Αν πάρεις μόνο το pll εκτός του linear. τότε θα σου στείλουν μόνο την πλακέτα ,τα υπόλοιπα θα τα βάλεις εσύ σε ένα κουτι.Δύσκολο δεν είναι άν έχεις εμπειρία με προηγούμενες κατασκευές.

----------


## billos1989

θα παρω και το linear μαλλον το 100αρι και το pll μαζι.το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν εχω την απαιτουμενη επμειρια>αν το παω σε καποιον ηλεκτρονικο(που φτιαχνει tv λετε να τα καταφερει?)>>>>Αν πάρεις μόνο το pll εκτός του linear. τότε θα σου στείλουν μόνο την πλακέτα <<<<εγω που θα τα παρω και τα δυο μαζι τι γινεται?

----------


## electron

Tότε δεν χρειάζεται να κάνεις κάτι εσύ γιατί θα στο φέρουν έτοιμο σε κουτί ολοκληρωμένο exciter.Το βάζεις στην συνχνότητα που θές και παίζει. Ελπίζω βέβαια να έχεις δει την τιμή του στο site του Δελληγιάννη  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## billos1989

δηλαδη αν τους πω>θελω το pll και το λινεαρ αυτοι θα μου στειλουν σονι και καλα EXCITER?το exciter ειναι πανακριβο=ΦΩΤΙΑ!!!γιαυτο σκεφτικα να τα παρω ξεχωριστα,ειναι πολυ πιο οικονομικα.για τον ηλεκτρονικο που λεγαμε??αν θα μπορεσει να το φτιαξει?

----------


## electron

Όχι μπορείς φυσικά να πάρεις ξεχωριστά και να τα βάλεις εσύ σε κουτί μαζί με το τροφοδοτικό που θα πρέπει να φτιάξεις, αλλά και έτσι να κάνεις μην νομίζεις ότι θα δώσεις πολύ λιγότερα στο σύνολο.

----------


## RFPOWER

Εγω παντως παιδια που παραγγειλα στο δεληγιανη ενα 600 βατ σε ψυχτρα σε τρεις μερες το πηρα και παει σφερα μονο που πηρα λιγο μικροτερο κουτι και πρεπει να κοπσο λιγο την ψυχτρα παντως εγω που
πηγα απο εκει ο ανθρωπος μου ειπε αρκετες οδηγιες και ειναι εντακσι

----------


## radioamateur

RFPOWER θα ηθελα να σε ρωτησω ποσο σου στοιχισε το linear ως πλεκεττα τελικη τιμη για να συγκρινω με καποιες προσφορες που βρισκω.
Ευχαριστω

----------


## RFPOWER

Φιλε RADIOAMATER Απο 790 το πηρα 750  αλλα  πηρα το συγκεκριμενο γιατι πηγα συστημενος απο φιλο που ηταν πολυ ευχαριστημενος ενο ενα  απο καπου στην κατεχακη που ειχε παρει με κατι sd τρανσιστορ του καηκε μετα απο μια εβδομαδα χωρις λογο οπως δουλευε ξαφνικα.
Μακρια απο τα sd2932.

----------


## radioamateur

Αν δεν απατωμαι οι πλεον επωνυμοι ενισχυτες 87,5-108 ΜΗΖ όπως RVR,SIEL κτλ από 500 εως 1000 watts  και άνω χρησιμοποιούν τα blf 278 αν και η τιμη των συγκεκριμενων mosfet ειναι ολιγον τσουχτερη.Προσωπικά προσανατολιζομαι πλεον σε ενισχυτες μαρκας που χρησιμοποιουν τα συγκεκριμενα και σιγουρα αυτο δεν ειναι τυχαιο.Το μονο προβλημα ειναι οτι οι τιμες συγκεκριμενων μηχανηματων στην Ελλαδα σε σχεση με την γειτονα Ιταλια ειναι η μερα με τη νυχτα ή μαλλον το αντιστροφο.
Σε καθε περιπτωση καλες εκπομπες  μεγαλες εμβελειες & ακροαματικοτητες σου ευχομαι φιλε μου!

----------


## AKIS

επειδη θα παρω το λινεαρ σκετη πλακετα επισης και to pll πιστευεται οτι θα δυσκολευτω στην τοποθετηση????εχω ασχοληθει με πομπους μονο με el 34 kai el 504.

----------


## radioamateur

Πιστεύω ότι χρειαζεται εμπερια στην κατασκευή ολοκληρωμενων ηλεκτρονικων ηλεκτρικων συσκευων με ολες τις απαιτουμενες προστασιες-προδιαγραφες  για οποιονδηποτε χρηστη της συγκεκριμενης κατασκευης.Εχεις ασχοληθει γενικα με τετοιους ειδους κατασκευες;Εχε υποψιν σου ομως οτι η ολη κατασκευη απαιτει ισχυρη ψηξη (το πως γινει θα το βρεις εσυ), ενα αψογο τροφοδοτικο με υψηλο ρευμα χωρις πτωσεις τασεως και πολλα options οπως προστασιες για βραχυκυκλωματα, απο στασιμα, απο θερμοκρασια,θωρακίσεις, κατασκευή εσωτερικής γεφυρας στασιμων κτλ.Αν νομιζεις οτι μπορεις να ανταποκριθεις στις απαιτησεις αυτες καλως διαφορετικα αγορασε ως ετοιμη συσκευη.Στην περιπτωση ετοιμης συσκευης ομως καλυτερα να ριξεις και καμια ματια σε κατι επωνυμο απο Ιταλια.Ισως βρεις πραγματικα καποια πολυ καλη ευκαιρια προδιαγραφων που θα ξεφευγει απο τα ερασιτεχνικα δεδομενα μια πλακεττας η οποια τυγχανει να ειναι πιστο αντιγραφο καποιων επαγγελματικων μηχανηματων εκπομπης.

----------


## AKIS

κοιτα και και γεφυρα στασιμων εχω αλλα εκτος απο την πλακετα θα αγορασω και το τροφοδοτικο για να ειμαι σιγουρος,κατι αλλο??ευχαριστω!

----------


## billos1989

το καταληλο τροφοδοτικο για λινεαρ και pll το εχει ο δεληγιαννης?τωρα οσο αναφορα την  τοποθετηση σκεφτομαι να το παω σε εναν ηλεκτρονικο στην γειτονια μου.πιστευω να το φτιαξει.για την ψυξη καπου ειχα ακουσει οτι αν διμιουργησεις "ρευμα αερος"με 2 ανεμιστηρακια καπου πανω απο τις ψυκτρες επιτυγχανεις καλη ψυξη.δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει!

----------


## electron

> το καταληλο τροφοδοτικο για λινεαρ και pll το εχει ο δεληγιαννης?τωρα οσο αναφορα την  τοποθετηση σκεφτομαι να το παω σε εναν ηλεκτρονικο στην γειτονια μου.πιστευω να το φτιαξει.για την ψυξη καπου ειχα ακουσει οτι αν διμιουργησεις "ρευμα αερος"με 2 ανεμιστηρακια καπου πανω απο τις ψυκτρες επιτυγχανεις καλη ψυξη.δεν ξερω κατα ποσο ισχυει!



Ο Δεληγιάννης μπορεί να σου τα στείλει όλα έτοιμα ή σε πλακέτες , όμως μην νομίζεις ότι θα σου στοιχίσουν πολύ φθηνότερα αν τα πας σε κάποιον άλλο να στα μοντάρει,εκτός και είναι δικός σου.

----------


## billos1989

:OK:  electron.οσο αφορα την ψηξη ξερεις τιποτα??α και κατι αλλο,το μετασχηματιστη για το τροφοδοτικο που θα τον βρω?ή δεν χρειαζεται?

----------


## electron

Η σωστή ψύξη είναι η πλακέτα του linear, η οποία είναι τοποθετημένη πάνω στην μεγάλη ψύκτρα, να βρίσκεται ενδιάμεσα σε ροή αέρα. Αυτό γίνεται έχοντας τοποθετημένους δύο ανεμηστήρες αντικριστά όπου ο ένας (πίσω) θα βάζει αέρα και ο άλλος (μπροστά) θα τον βγάζει. Τον μ/σ αν μοντάρεις εσύ το μηχάνημα θα πρέπει να τον αγοράσεις από ένα κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτημάτων. Εχε υπόψην σου ότι θα είναι μεγάλος σε αμπέρ γύρω στα 15 με τάση στα 18 αν θυμάμαι καλά. Για μενα καλύτερα να επιλέξεις ένα τοροειδή ο οποίος έχει καλύτερη απόδοση όμως είναι ακριβότερος. Η επιλογή δικιά σου.

----------


## AKIS

Μετασχηματιστή 18V 10A έχει ο Δελληγιάννης με 20 ευρώ είναι καλά????
Ο Δελληγιάννης την πλακέτα τις έχει τις ψήκτρες? 'Η πρέπει να τις πάρω από αλλού?

----------


## electron

H πλακέτα είναι έτοιμη επάνω στην ψύκτρα για τον μ/σ αν και δεν γνωρίζω ακριβώς τι παίζει με τις τιμές, πιστεύω ότι είναι λογική.

----------


## billos1989

ενταξει πιστευω να μην αντιμετοπισουμε προβλημα ουτε εγω ουτε ο συναδελφος ακης στην τοποθετηση.αφου εχει και τις ψυκτρες ετοιμες.διακοπτες-σασι-λαμπακια απο που θα τα παρω??απο τον δεληγιαννη?

----------


## electron

Μπορεί να πουλάει κι αυτός, αλλιώς από κάποιο άλλο μαγαζι με ανταλλακτικά.

----------


## AKIS

ηχοηλεκτρονικη η μιμικος φιλε billos

----------


## billos1989

ξεχασα να ρωτησω για τα ανεμιστηρακια αν τα εχει και αυτα μαζι ή θα πρεπι να τα αγορασω εγω.απο επεξεργαστη Η/Υ κανουν ή θα τα καψω.γιατι εχω κανα δυο τετοια με τιε ψυκτρες τους.(φιλε ακη σιγουρα θα παιξει ηχοηλεκτρονικη!!)α και κατι αλλο αν αφισω την πλακετα εκτεθημενη(βεβαια σε δωματιο)εννοω χωρις κουτι για καλητερη ψυξη?

----------


## radioamateur

Με βαση τα λεγομενα σας παιδια καλυτερα να αγορασετε το μηχανημα ετοιμο  διότι σε καθε περιπτωση καταλαβαινω οτι θα χρειαστειτε τη βοηθεια τριτων. Και επειδη κανεις σημερα δεν κανει αγγαρειες δωρεαν αν θελετε σιγουρα αποτελεσματα χωρις να πεταξετε χρηματα αγοραστε το ετοιμο και ηλεγμενο μονο και μονο για να μην το καψετε και για να πληρει ολους ή τουλαχιστον τους περισσοτερους κανονες ασφαλειας.Δεν αρκει να ανοιξετε μια τρυπα σε ενα μεταλλικο κουτι και να πεταξετε δυο ανεμιστηρες για να πειτε και καλα οτι η ολη συσκευη ψυχεται.Και αν νομιζετε οτι πεταμε τις πλακετες χυμα μεσα σε ενα κουτι και δουλευει τελεια κανετε τεραστιο λαθος.Αυτο το λεω διοτι η ολη συσκευη σχετιζεται με rf και ισχυ.Γνωριζω οτι θελετε να μαθετε.Καλυτερα ομως να αρχισετε απο κατι πιο απλο.Θωρακειστε το αυτοταλαντωτο που εχετε.Αξιοποιειστε αυτη την ιδεα που σας δινω και πιστεψτε με οτι ειναι καλοπροαιρετη η συμβουλη που δινω στους μικρους φιλους αυτου του δικτυακου τοπου.Αληθεια τα μηχανηματα του Δεληγιαννη βγαζουν νομιμη αδεια εκπομπης ή προοριζονται μονο για ερασιτεχνικη χρηση;Θα ήθελα μια σαφη απαντηση

----------


## electron

Όσον αφορά το ερώτημα σου radioamateur δεν υφίσταται αυτό για τα συγκεκριμένα μηχανήματα. Τώρα για τα υπόλοιπα που προτείνεις στα παιδιά, θα συμφωνήσω, απλώς η όλη κουβέντα ξεκίνησε μόνο και μόνο προς πληροφόριση τους γιατί όπως είπαν το μοντάρισμα των μηχανημάτων θα το αναλάβει τρίτος.

----------


## kostas30

Ρε παδια παρτε κατι ετοιμο μην μπλεξετε με τις πλακετες  αυτες  αν δε τις  γνωριζεται εχω φαει πολλα ξενυχτια  στις συγκεκριμενες  και δεν εβγαλα ακρη  και γνωριζω  και καποια πραγματα.  το τροφοδοτικο για το λινεαρ πρεπει να εινα μεταβαλομενο 0-15 βολτ 10αμπερ  και του pll 15βολτ dc   τιμες  75 ευρο  το pll  75 euro to linear  20 euro το κουτι τροφοδοτικο  μετασχηματιστης+πυκνωτες+τρανζιστορ+ψυκτρα=40ευρο και τα διαφορα  διακοπτες  blower  oργανο + κονεκτορας  επαργυρος =40 ευρο ολα αυτα= 250  ευρο χωρις  την εργασια αυτου που θα το μονταρει  ολα αυτα  για ενα μηχανημα αμφιβολου λειτουργιας χωρις προστασιες  φιλτρα και 40 βαττ το πολυ σε καποια συχνοτητα μονο για τι δεν ειναι broadband.  εγω δεν θα τα εδινα ........ εκτος το αν καψετε την εξοδο την πατησατε  διοτι τρανζιστορ δεν θα βρητε καθολου ευκολα  ΚΑΙ αν βρητε θα το πληρωσετε  χρυσο. και πιστεψτε με  καιγετε πολυ ευκολα. πιο παλια ειχα φτιαξει σε εναν φιλο  το εξης  μηχανημα      1 σταδιο το pll του δεληγιαννη  2  σταδιο  el 84 kai 3 σταδιο  μια 6146  στα  750 βολτ  εβγαλε 60-65 βαττ

----------


## electron

Κώστα μια μικρή διόρθωση, τα παιδιά δεν αναφέρθηκάν για το linear των 50 watts που στην ουσία όπως είπες βγάζει 40 και υπόψην το τρανζίστορ κοστίζει 75ευρώ από τον 741, αλλά στο linear των 100 watts που όπως και το 50αρι θα βγάλει κι αυτό κάπου στα 85 με 90 watts πρακτικά.
Γενικά πάντως παιδιά ( billos + akis) είναι γεγονός ότι είτε φτιάχνοντας μόνοι σας είτε αγοράζοντας ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα χωρίς να έχετε την ανάλογη εμπειρία, πάτε όπως λέμε κατ' ευθείαν στα βαθιά και το πιθανότερο είναι να κάνετε κάποιο λάθος το οποίο θα σας στοιχίσει χρηματικά. Το σωστό είναι να ξεκινάς από τα χαμηλά και να πας στα πιο ψηλά.

----------


## AKIS

ΚΑΛΑ ΡΕ ΜΗ ΒΑΡΑΤΕ.ΤΙΣ ΠΛΑΚΕΤΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΙΣ <<ΠΕΤΑΞΟΥΜΕ>>ΧΥΜΑ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΟΥΜΕ ΩΣ ΕΚΕΙ  .ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ  ΕΜΠΕΙΡΙΑ ΑΛΛΑ  ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΦΤΙΑΞΟΥΜΕ.ΚΩΣΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ  Ο ΔΕΛΛΗΓΙΑΝΝΗΣ ΓΙΑ 18V  ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ 15 ΛΕΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΨΥΞΗΣ???ΕΓΩ ΠΡΟΣΟΠΙΚΑ ΠΑΩ ΓΙΑ  ΤΟ 50 WATT.ΑΚΟΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΘΑΣΤΕΙΛΟΥΝ ΟΔΗΓΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΙΝ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ.ΑΝ  ΒΑΛΩ ΤΟ PLL ΣΕ ΑΛΛΟ ΚΟΥΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΗΤΕΡΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΤΙΣ ΨΗΞΗΣ???( το τροφοδοτικο για το λινεαρ πρεπει να εινα μεταβαλομενο 0-15 βολτ) ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΚΑΝΟΥΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΡΥΘΜΙΣΟΥΜΕ ΤΑ WATT ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΝΑ ΑΛΛΑΖΟΥΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΤΑΣΗ????

----------


## electron

Εντάξει ρε Ακη δεν είπαμε ότι θα σε βαρέσουμε   :Smile:  Συζήτηση κάνουμε και με πνεύμα συναδελφικότητας που διακρίνει όλους μας εδώ, έχουμε υποχρέωση να σας επιστήσουμε την προσοχή σας σε κάποια πράγματα μιας και έχουμε μερικές εμπειρίες παράπάνω από εσας που είστε νέοι στα πράγματα. Τώρα για το θέμα τι κουτί να χρησιμοποιήσετε, σίγουρα αν θα βάλετε pll και linear μαζί το κουτί θα πρέπει να είναι αρκετά μεγάλο ώστε και σωστότερη ροή αέρα να υπάρχει όσο και για να μην είναι στριμωγμένες οι πλακέτες η μια δίπλα στην άλλη συν το μ/σ που κι αυτός είναι μεγάλος. Ανεμηστηράκια καλό θα ήταν να βάλετε όχι τα πολύ μικρά τάσης 12βολτ dc ,αλλά μεγάλα 220 ac.
Και κάτι off topic μην γράφεις με κεφαλαία,και με τα μικρά καταλαβαίνουμε την ...αγωνία σου  :Smile:  αστιεύομαι

----------


## billos1989

electron λες να ξεκινησουμε απο τα χαμηλα δεν αντιλεγω,θελω ομως να σου πω οτι μενω σε ενα χωριο αραιοκατοικημενο και η πρωτη πολη απο αυτο το χωριο (οπου μενει ο συναδελφος ακης) ειναι στα 4-5 χλμ.ο στοχος μου ειναι να ειμαι "αρχοντας" σε αυτην την πολη οπου υπαρχει πεντακαθαρη οπτικη επαφη.με την 504 εβγαινα με το ζορι!!!για αυτο και παω στα πιο μεγαλα!αν ησουν στην θεση μου θα καταλαβενες φιλε μου.ασε που τωρα δεν εχω ουτε την 504>>την εκαψα>>πολυ πικρα σου λεω!οποτε μαλλον παω για το EXCITER αν οχι το 100αρι τοτε το 50αρι.ελπιζω να μην σας κουρασα.νομιζα οτι θα ηταν πιο οικονομικα ετσι αλλα αφου υπαρχει κυνδυνος να τα καψουμε!400ε θα σκασω>δεν θελω να πανε στα σκουπιδια...τουλαχιστον τα watt που λενε τα βγαζουν??π.χ το 50αρι βγαζει τουλαχιστον 45??  :Rolling Eyes:   :frown:   :Head:

----------


## electron

Πίστεψέ με σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα, πέρασα κι γώ όπως και οι περισσότεροι εδώ από την θέση σου πριν αρκετά χρόνια. Από τις αμέτρητες συζητήσεις που έχουμε κάνει θα πρέπει πλέον να ξέρεις ότι για να ακουστείς ικανοποιητικά δεν σημαίνει απόλυτα ότι θα πρέπει να έχεις και μεγάλο μηχάνημα. Το λέω αυτό για να έρθω στην περίπτωση της 504 ή αν θες και για ένα οποιοδήποτε άλλο μικρό τρανζιστορικό ή μη πομπό. Σημαντικότατο ρόλο θα παίξει και η κεραία που θα φτιάξεις. Μπορεί για παράδειγμα να έχω ένα κιλοβατικό πομπό και μια κεραία η οποία είναι εντελώς κακοφτιαγμένη. Το αποτέλεσμα ποιό θα είναι; Πιστεύω να το ξέρεις από αυτά που λέμε τόσο καιρό. Τωρά για το συγκεκριμένο exciter 50αρι, έχω διαπιστώσει πρακτικά ότι βγάζει μέχρι 40watts, το αν θα τα βγάλεις και στον αέρα θα εξαρτηθεί πάντα από μια σωστή κεραία.

----------


## billos1989

και σωστη κεραια φισικα δεν ειναι το διπολο ετσι??η 5/8 ισως??μπορω να φτιαξω colinear με δυο απλα διπολα(δηλαδη με δυο ραβδους το ενα και ενα κουτι διπολου για το καθενα)με τις καταλληλες αποστασεις μεταξυ τους.για το 100αρι ξερεις τιποτα φιλε μου??α και σε ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια σου,ειλικρινα ειναι αρκετα χρησημη για μενα  :Very Happy:

----------


## electron

Λοιπόν θα σου πώ το εξής εντελώς φιλικά κι αν θέλεις το ακολουθείς. Κεραίες του τύπου 5/8 ή κεραιοσυστήματα με 2 ή περισσότερα δίπολα είναι καλά αλλά πρέπει να έχεις την ανάλογη εμπειρία για να τα φτιάξεις και να σου αποφέρουν αποτέλεσμα. Το απλό δίπολο που από πολλούς συναδέλφους εκτός forum, έχει επικριθεί, από αυτά που έχω δοκιμάσει και δουλέψει εγώ, είναι η καλύτερη λύση για ένα πομπό μικρής ισχύος. Το exciter που θέλεις να πάρεις το είχα βάλει σε ένα φίλο μου και περπατούσε θαυμάσια με κεραία ένα δίπολο όπως αυτό που είχα ανεβάσει και πήρες κι συ, σε περιοχή που δεν ήταν και η καλύτερη για εκπομπή.

----------


## billos1989

με διπολακι παιζω τωρα αλλα οταν ειχα δοκιμασει μια ground ειδα οτι εβγαινα πολυ ανετα πισω απο ενα λοφο χωρις οπτικη επαφη και εντυπωσιαστικα!αλλα την κατεβασα γιατι δεν την ειχα φτιαξει καλα.τωρα με το διπολο εχω 1,4 στασιμα.ειναι καλα για να βαλω το EXCITER πανω ή πρεπει να τα ριξω κι αλλο.εχω βαλει και ballun.αληθεια εσυ με ποσα watt παιζεις.αν θες απαντας..

----------


## electron

Aυτό είναι το πλεονέκτημα που έχει η ομπρέλα, αν όμως δεν σε ενδιαφέρει το τι γίνεται πίσω από το ύψωμα που έχεις, αλλά μόνο η μπροστινή μεριά και δεδομένου ότι και συ είσαι ψηλά, τότε θα είσαι αρχηγός με το δίπολο. Τα 1.4 είναι ικανοποιητικά στάσιμα, αν πάρεις το exciter ίσως να αλλάξει και η συμπεριφορά τους. Αν πέσουν είσαι καλά αν πάλι ανέβουν αυτό που θα πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να αρχίσεις να κόβεις 1 με 2 εκατοστά το ballun, να βάζεις μπροστά το μηχάνημα και να βλέπεις στη γέφυρα αν πέφτουν τα στάσιμα.Την διαδικασία αυτή θα την κάνεις μέχρι να πάρεις την κατα το δυνατόν μικρότερη ένδειξη στάσιμων.

----------


## AKIS

Αν παρω ετοιμη μια 5/8 κομμενη στην συχνοτητα που θελω ειναι καλη λυση για την περιοχη μου???καμπος ειναι.ευχαριστω ελεκτρον για τις συμβουλες!παιδια εγω παω για 50 watt αρχη και επειδη θα αποκτησω καποια καλητερη εμπειρια λεω μετα τα χριστουγεννα να παω για 100+,αν φυσικα υπαρχει χρημα.απο θεμα κεραιας προς το παρον ζηταω κατι πολυ καλο για εκπομπη στον καμπο και οχι πισω απο τα βουνα.

----------


## AKIS

αν μπορειτε απαντηστε και στο προηγουμενο ποστ

----------


## jimk

aki αμα ειναι συντονισμενει καλη εινε...-----ασχετο--- θελω τυπομενο για mrf317 εχει κανεις και τα πυνια...

----------


## jimk

για σχεδιο

----------


## radioamateur

Εμενω στην αποψη να αγορασετε κατι ετοιμο εως και 20 watts για να μπορεσετε να οδηγησετε τουλαχιστον οποιοδηποτε ενισχυτη εως και 1 kw. Πειραματιστειτε περισσοτερο με κατασκευές κεραιων και μετα απο πολλες δοκιμες θα καταλαβετε το γιατι.Προσωπικα θα συμβουλευα να αγορασετε ενα επωνυμο exciter με όλες τις προστασιες-προδιαγραφες για σιγουρα αποτελεσματα.Αν "ψαχτειτε" μπορειτε να βρειτε το μηχανημα που θελετε στην τιμη που επιθυμειτε.Ξεκινειστε απο τα στοιχειωδη.Μονο ετσι θα μαθετε αν βεβαια θελετε.

----------


## electron

Ακη στο ερώτημα σου για την κεραία, θα σου προτείνω ότι είπα και στο Βασίλη γι'αυτό. Εφόσον είσαι σε μέρος χωρίς φυσικά εμπόδια το δίπολο είναι η ιδανικότερη λύση. Πιστεύω ότι το θέμα το έχουμε σχεδόν εξαντλήσει. Κρατήστε αυτά που σας είπαμε και όταν έχετε τα μηχανήματα στα χέρια σας, αν προκύψουν κάποιες απορίες εδώ είμαστε να τις συζητήσουμε.

----------


## billos1989

εχει δικιο ο electron  :OK:  κατσε να παρουμε τα μηχανηματα πρωτα και βλεπουμε.φιλε ακη μην κανεις την μ........α και παρεις τωρα το 50αρι και μετα το 100αρι μαζεψε λευτα και παρε κατι μια και καλη γιατι θα ειναι σαν να εχεις δωσει τζαμπα 385ε που στοιχειζει το 50αρι  :Embarassed:  .το ατιμο το 100αρι εχει 530ε  :Help:  οσο για τον φιλο radioamateur,κοιταξε το μηνυμα που λεω για την περιοχη μου ή ελα καμια βολτα και θα καταλαβεις,οτι με 20w ακουγεσε καθαρα μονο στο χωριο που αν ειναι και 7-8 παιδια πολλα λεω ολοι οι αλλοι εινια γεροι οι οποιοι δεν ακουν ραδιο.δεν ειναι αθηνα εδω που στα 1000m εχεις καμια 20αρια ακροατες.εχει και η επαρχια τα μειονεκτηματα της  :frown:  .σας ευχαριστω ολους για την βοηθεια σας!!  :OK:

----------


## AKIS

ΚΑΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ,ΝΑ ΔΟΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ 18V ΚΑΤΕΥΘΕΙΑΝ ΣΤΟΝ ΛΙΝΕΑΡ?

----------


## AKIS

ΒΑΣΙΛΗ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑΓΓΕΙΛΕΙ ΤΟ ΛΙΝΕΑΡ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ 50 WATT ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ.

----------


## kostas30

Τι να δωσω  στον δεληγιανη  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Shocked:   530ευρο καλυτερα να παω να πηδηξω απο κανα βουνο  παρα να τα δωσω  στον  καραγκιοζη.     προχτες  πουλησε  ενας φιλος  ενα λινεαρ 400 βαττ με ενα exiter πιστο  αντιγραφο  της DB  μαζι με καλωδια και κεραιες  600 ευρω .  ελπιζω να μην το μετανιωσετε  και μην ρωτατε μετα πως και τι γιατι τοτε  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## kostas30

> Τι να δωσω  στον δεληγιανη      530ευρο καλυτερα να παω να πηδηξω απο κανα βουνο  παρα να τα δωσω  στον  καραγκιοζη.     προχτες  πουλησε  ενας φιλος  ενα λινεαρ 400 βαττ με ενα exiter πιστο  αντιγραφο  της DB  μαζι με καλωδια και κεραιες  600 ευρω .  ελπιζω να μην το μετανιωσετε  και μην ρωτατε μετα πως και τι γιατι τοτε



 θα ειναι αργα.............

----------


## kostas30

ψαξτε εδω  http://www.techline.gr/cadd.html

----------


## AKIS

εμενα pll ,trofodotiko,μετασχηματιστης και λινεαρ 50νταρι θα παει 230 ευρω.πιστευω καλα ειναι

----------


## jimk

ρε σις με γραψατε σε προηγουμενο ποστ

----------


## electron

Ευκαιρίες σε λογικές τιμές υπάρχουν αρκεί να ψάξεις, εξάλλου υπάρχουν και κάποιοι συνάδελφοι από το forum που ασχολούνται επαγγελματικά με την κατασκευή rf μηχανημάτων, billos και Ακη ρωτήστε πριν κάνετε βιαστικές κινήσεις.

----------


## trustfm

Δεν το πιστεύω !!! Μου θυμίσατε τα παιδικά μου χρόνια... 10 χρόνια πίσω με πήγατε !!! 
Ακόμα με τον Δεληγιάννη ασχολήστε ? 'Ελεος !! Ο άνθρωπος εδώ και 5 χρονια ναι σωστά ακουτε μου εχει κλέψει 2 μηχανίματα ενα pll 50αρι και ενα λίνεαρ 400w . Τα μηχανήματα είχαν προβλήματα με τα φίλτρα και το λινεαρ είχε καεί στάλθηκαν αθήνα και όσο τα είδατε εσείς τα είδα και εγώ. 
Μην αγοράσετε τίποτα απο δαύτον! 
Έτσι και αλλιώς με τα ίδια λεφτα αγοράζετε μεταχειρισμένα επόνυμα μηχανίματα Siel απο ιταλία . 

Έτσι και αλλιώς τα μηχανίματα αυτου του κυρίου δεν πληρουν καμμια προδιαγραφή διεθνή και δεν μπορούν  να ανταπόκριθουν στις ανάγκες του κόσμου εκτός αν κανείς μένει σε καμμιά βουνοκορφή και δεν έχει πρόβλημα με τις αρμονικές. 
Έχω το 100w του εν λόγο κυρίου που σε επαγγελματική κεραία της db eletronica βγάζει τα ίδια watt με το 50αρι του .

Πόσταρα γιατί βλέπω μικρούς να κάνουν τα ίδια λαθη που εκανα εγώ... Τα watt δεν μετράνε .... μπορείτε να στήσετε 30m κεραία ? κάντετοκαι θα με θυμηθείτε ....

----------


## savnik

> Δεν το πιστεύω !!! Μου θυμίσατε τα παιδικά μου χρόνια... 10 χρόνια πίσω με πήγατε !!! 
> Ακόμα με τον Δεληγιάννη ασχολήστε ? 'Ελεος !! Ο άνθρωπος εδώ και 5 χρονια ναι σωστά ακουτε μου εχει κλέψει 2 μηχανίματα ενα pll 50αρι και ενα λίνεαρ 400w . Τα μηχανήματα είχαν προβλήματα με τα φίλτρα και το λινεαρ είχε καεί στάλθηκαν αθήνα και όσο τα είδατε εσείς τα είδα και εγώ. 
> Μην αγοράσετε τίποτα απο δαύτον! 
> Έτσι και αλλιώς με τα ίδια λεφτα αγοράζετε μεταχειρισμένα επόνυμα μηχανίματα Siel απο ιταλία . 
> 
> Έτσι και αλλιώς τα μηχανίματα αυτου του κυρίου δεν πληρουν καμμια προδιαγραφή διεθνή και δεν μπορούν  να ανταπόκριθουν στις ανάγκες του κόσμου εκτός αν κανείς μένει σε καμμιά βουνοκορφή και δεν έχει πρόβλημα με τις αρμονικές. 
> Έχω το 100w του εν λόγο κυρίου που σε επαγγελματική κεραία της db eletronica βγάζει τα ίδια watt με το 50αρι του .
> 
> Πόσταρα γιατί βλέπω μικρούς να κάνουν τα ίδια λαθη που εκανα εγώ... Τα watt δεν μετράνε .... μπορείτε να στήσετε 30m κεραία ? κάντετοκαι θα με θυμηθείτε ....



συμφωνώ απόλυτα. και εγώ στον χώρο αυτό είμουν κάποτε(σαν επαγγελματίας)
είσαι ο ιδιος της insomnia

----------


## trustfm

Ναι φιλε μου ! Όνειρό μου είναι να ξαναβγώ όταν θα έχω καιρό αλλα με καμμία νομική κάλυψη (τουλάχιστον ΑΕΠΙ) γιατί δεν με βλέπω καλά.
Επιστρέφοντας στο θέμα μας ζήτησα έτσι για πλάκα την pricelist της prais και με 2300E αγοράζεις το 10TM100 (100W)
επίσης απο την ενεργειακή βλέπω 
EXC FM 100W MPX ELEΝOS  2420Ε
Το ξέρω οτι οι τιμές ειναι μεγάλες αλλά τόσα μου έχουν φύγει με τις μα**** και σωστό μηχάνιμα ουδέποτε είχα.  Για την πλάκα σας πάρτε φτιάχτε 1w pll 20w VCO ΩΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ  Αν πάτε πιο πάνω ετοιμαστείτε να χάσετε λεφτά και χρόνο. Αν πας για λάμπες θα σου φύγουν τα λεφτά σε αυτές αν πας σε τρανζίστορ το ένα κάτω απο 100e δεν πέφτει που να χτυπιέσε και όταν και καλά το πάρεις πρεπει να έχεις τα @@ να το τροφοδοτήσεις με τρομερους μετασχηματιστες (ΑΛΛΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΠΕΤΑΜΕΝΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΑΣΤΑ ΒΡΑΣΤΑ).

----------

> Ναι φιλε μου ! Όνειρό μου είναι να ξαναβγώ όταν θα έχω καιρό αλλα με καμμία νομική κάλυψη (τουλάχιστον ΑΕΠΙ) γιατί δεν με βλέπω καλά.
> Επιστρέφοντας στο θέμα μας ζήτησα έτσι για πλάκα την pricelist της prais και με 2300E αγοράζεις το 10TM100 (100W)
> επίσης απο την ενεργειακή βλέπω 
> EXC FM 100W MPX ELEΝOS  2420Ε
> Το ξέρω οτι οι τιμές ειναι μεγάλες αλλά τόσα μου έχουν φύγει με τις μα**** και σωστό μηχάνιμα ουδέποτε είχα.  Για την πλάκα σας πάρτε φτιάχτε 1w pll 20w VCO ΩΣ ΕΚΕΙ ΟΜΩΣ  Αν πάτε πιο πάνω ετοιμαστείτε να χάσετε λεφτά και χρόνο. Αν πας για λάμπες θα σου φύγουν τα λεφτά σε αυτές αν πας σε τρανζίστορ το ένα κάτω απο 100e δεν πέφτει που να χτυπιέσε και όταν και καλά το πάρεις πρεπει να έχεις τα @@ να το τροφοδοτήσεις με τρομερους μετασχηματιστες (ΑΛΛΑ ΛΕΦΤΑ ΠΕΤΑΜΕΝΑ ΕΚΕΙ ΑΣΤΑ ΒΡΑΣΤΑ).



Ενταξει δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο τα συγκεκριμενα Ελληνικα μηχανηματα που ειπατε... αλλα ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΙΣΟΠΕΔΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΟΛΑ!!! 
Υπαρχουν μηχανηματα που φτιαχνονται εδω και ειναι ΚΛΑΣΕΙΣ καλυτερα απο πολλα Ιταλικα... που υπαρχουν! Τωρα γιατι πουλανε τα ΣΔΜ αυτο θελει ψαξιμο... παντως οχι για την φοβερη ποιοτητα τους  :Shame on you:   :Brick wall:   Χαρακτηριστικο ειναι οτι ΟΥΤΕ ενα τετοιο απο οσα εχω δει (με ~17 χρονια επαγγελματικα στο χωρο, απο εποχης 984 στη Λιοσιων) δεν ειχε ποτε φιλτρο στην εξοδο... Αυτο τα λεει ολα!

----------


## trustfm

Κοίτα φίλε fmradio να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι μίλισα μονο για τα συγκεκριμένα για άλλα δεν μίλησα μιας και δεν τα δοκίμασα οπότε δεν ξερω . ( πχ c&a , telba etc...).
Kαι κάτι άλλο ... στα 17 σου χρόνια εμπειρίας εχεις δεί επαγγελματικό σταθμο να δουλεύει με cdm ? Aυτό δεν λεει τίποτα δηλαδή? 
Anyway ... και μην ξεχνας απο μένα τα μηχανίματα μου τα 'φαγε οπότε δεν ειναι το βασικό θεμα τοσο η απόδοση των μηχανιμάτων της CDM (έρχεται σε δεύτερη μοίρα). Εγώ βασικά πιστευα οτι είχε φάει φαλιμέντο γι αυτό πόσταρα μπας και προλάβω και κανένα ! 

Ps : Μηχανίματα δε φαγανε μόνο απο μένα ξέρω και άλλες δύο περιπτώσεις...
Ps2: Μιλάς για καλά Ελληνικά μηχανίματα μιας και ισως ενδιαφερθώ τα προσεχή χρόνια.... πόσταρε καποιες ντόπιες εταιρίες που θεωρείς αξιόπιστες και μάλιστα καλύτερες απο τις ιταλικές... Thx

----------


## AKIS

τουλαχιστον το δικο μου το 50watto ειχε στην εξοδο φιλτρο.2n6080-84

----------


## trustfm

AKIS επειδή προσέχω τα λογια μου είπα: Τα μηχανήματα είχαν προβλήματα με φίλτρα δεν είπα οτι δεν είχαν φίλτρα ! έχεις δει επαγγελματικά μηχανιματα ποτέ ? Μάλλον όχι ... Αν εσείς είστε ευχαριστιμένοι δικαίωμά σας, ο καθένας νομίζω όμως πως μπορεί να εκφράζει την άποψή του πανω σε επιχειρήματα και εγώ εχω πολλά.
Καλά να περνάτε !

----------

> Κοίτα φίλε fmradio να ξεκαθαρίσω κάτι μίλισα μονο για τα συγκεκριμένα για άλλα δεν μίλησα μιας και δεν τα δοκίμασα οπότε δεν ξερω . ( πχ c&a , telba etc...).
> Kαι κάτι άλλο ... στα 17 σου χρόνια εμπειρίας εχεις δεί επαγγελματικό σταθμο να δουλεύει με cdm ? Aυτό δεν λεει τίποτα δηλαδή? 
> Anyway ... και μην ξεχνας απο μένα τα μηχανίματα μου τα 'φαγε οπότε δεν ειναι το βασικό θεμα τοσο η απόδοση των μηχανιμάτων της CDM (έρχεται σε δεύτερη μοίρα). Εγώ βασικά πιστευα οτι είχε φάει φαλιμέντο γι αυτό πόσταρα μπας και προλάβω και κανένα ! 
> 
> Ps : Μηχανίματα δε φαγανε μόνο απο μένα ξέρω και άλλες δύο περιπτώσεις...
> Ps2: Μιλάς για καλά Ελληνικά μηχανίματα μιας και ισως ενδιαφερθώ τα προσεχή χρόνια.... πόσταρε καποιες ντόπιες εταιρίες που θεωρείς αξιόπιστες και μάλιστα καλύτερες απο τις ιταλικές... Thx



Φιλε δεν υπαρχει παρεξηγηση... Αλλωστε σιγουρα δεν εχω καμμια σχεχη με τον συγκεκριμενο κατασκευαστη!!! απλα ειπα οτι δεν ισχυει το "Ελληνικο? Μπαααα! Ιταλικο? ΝΑΙΙΙΙΙ!"! Η C&A ειναι σιγουρα απο τις σοβαροτερες... Υπαρχουν και αλλες που ΕΞΑΓΟΥΝ (ναι καλα ακουσατε!) αλλα δεν πουλανε εδω... γιατι δεν κυνηγανε την Ελληνικη αγορα με τα προβληματα της (παρε δεκα επιταγες των 120Ευρω για του παραχρονου και αν ζουμε μεχρι τοτε ισως πληρωθειτε  :Shame on you:   :Head:  ).  
Ξερω καλα οτι πριν απο 4-5 χρονια ο εν λογω επαθε καποια ζημια... Για αυτο τωρα εχει το εργαστηριο κατω απο το σπιτι του στο Χαλανδρι και οχι στην Ιπποκρατους (μου φαινεται) που ηταν! Και απο τοτε εχει αναλαβει η γυναικα του... τα παντα! Βαρεσε Φαλημνεντο? δεν ξερω... αλλα στην αγορα υλικων δεν εχει καλο ονομα πια (ειχα αυτη ακριβως την συζητηση με χονδρεμπορο υλικων RF προχτες)! Τωρα αν εχει φαει και μηχανηματα τοτε που εγινε αυτο το προβλημα, δεν ξερω... Ουτε και τον υποστηριζω, αφου θεωρω οτι δημιουργησε (αθελα του με την ποιοτητα και την φθηνια των μηχανηματων του) τεραστιο προβλημα στους σοβαρους κατασκευαστες στην Ελλαδα, που υπηρξαν αρκετοι και ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ακομα (πολυ λιγοι πια)... 
και οχι δεν εχω δει πραγματικα ΜΕΓΑΛΟ σταθμο να εχει ΣΔΜ... ουτε για τελευταιο εφεδρικο! Αλλα εχω δει πολλους επαγγελματικους σταθμους επαρχιας που εχουν σαν πρωτο!!! αλλα δουλευουν και λινκ του (αλλα και λεπελη επισης, που τα κουνας και ξεκλειδωνουν ή πρεπει να αλλαξεις ολα τα πρεσσαριστα BNC στις ενδιαμεσες καλωδιωσεις των βαθμιδων, για να δουλευει οπως οπως).

----------


## trustfm

Τhx fmradio θα τα έχω στα υπόψιν μου, να σαι καλά ... 
Btw είμαι ιταλία γι αυτό είμαι λιγάκι πιο ενημερωμένος για το τί παίζει στη Ιταλία.   :Confused:

----------


## Asterix

Ρε Τάσσο  TrustFM ακόμα και δω σε βρίσκω?...δεν παίζεσαι...θα σε φάει ρε το FM....αυτό έχει πεθάνει ρε συ όπως γίνετε τώρα εδώ....

----------


## trustfm

είδες ειδες? χαχαχχα μικρό το νετ !!! Το Ελληνικό τουλαχιστον ! Αλλα και εσύ νέος εισαι δω !!!! 
Τα λαιζερ λινκς τα φτιαξες ? (που ταξερω αυτά ε ?) Καλά να περνάς !!!

----------


## electron

Εχουμε πολλές φορές απο εδώ ότι τα μηχανηματα του εν λόγω κατασκευαστή δεν ειναι σίγουρα για επαγγελματική χρήση,ωστόσο για έναν ερασιτέχνη νομίζω ότι τον καλυπτουν σε γενικές γραμμές.Τώρα οσων αφορά αυτά περί κλοπής των μηχανημάτων και γενικότερα του κακου ονόματος που έχει δημιουργίσει,ειναι άλλο θέμα και βασικά αφορά τον ίδιο μιας και έτσι  και δυσφημίζει το ίδιο του το μαγαζί.

----------


## savnik

[quote="fmradio"]



> Ξερω καλα οτι πριν απο 4-5 χρονια ο εν λογω επαθε καποια ζημια... Για αυτο τωρα εχει το εργαστηριο κατω απο το σπιτι του στο Χαλανδρι και οχι στην Ιπποκρατους (μου φαινεται) που ηταν! Και απο τοτε εχει αναλαβει η γυναικα του... τα παντα! Βαρεσε Φαλημνεντο? δεν ξερω... αλλα στην αγορα υλικων δεν εχει καλο ονομα πια (ειχα αυτη ακριβως την συζητηση με χονδρεμπορο υλικων RF προχτες)! Τωρα αν εχει φαει και μηχανηματα τοτε που εγινε αυτο το προβλημα, δεν ξερω.



μεγαλη ζημια και ειχε δαγκασει αρκετους(τα ειχα μαθει απο χονδρεμπορους που ειχα συνεργασια)

----------


## trustfm

ε ήμουν και εγω μεσα την πάτησα κανονικότατα . Του στειλα μαιλ αλλα αμφιβάλλω αν θα βρω άκρη ...Ουτε καν ήξερα οτι είχε σιτε από εδώ το έμαθα.

----------


## AKIS

Απλά δεν διάβασα καλά

----------


## trustfm

οκ δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα !
Byez

----------


## savnik

> Εχουμε πολλές φορές απο εδώ ότι τα μηχανηματα του εν λόγω κατασκευαστή δεν ειναι σίγουρα για επαγγελματική χρήση,ωστόσο για έναν ερασιτέχνη νομίζω ότι τον καλυπτουν σε γενικές γραμμές.



τον καλυπτουν οπως λες , αλλα ξερεις εδω( Μυτιληνη) ποσοι εχουν παει στον εισαγγελεα για παρεμβολες

----------


## AKIS

ΠΑΙΔΕΣ

Εγω ειχα παρει απο τον εν λογο κυριο 2 pll το ενα δουλεψε πολυ καλα 5 μηνες εως που καεικε αλλα ισως φταιω και εγω αποτε δεν μπορω να πω τιποτα και για κανενα

το δευτερο,αυτο που εχω τωρα και λειτουργει αν κουνηθει ελαχιστα μπορει να ξεκλειδωσει πολυ ευκολα ευκολα πχ.αν κουνηθουν ελαχιστα οι διακοπτες συχνοτητας,ελαχιστα αν κουνηθει η πλακετα που ειναι πολυ καλα βιδωμενη στο κουτι

Αν καποια στιγμη ξεκλειδωσει και δεν ειμαι εκει???ή αν ξεκλειδωσει και επειδη θα παει οπου θελει χασω το τρανζιστρ εξοδου απο στασιμα????

Α!ειδα και το λινεαρ το 50watt να βγαζει και τα 50!!σε μια bird

----------


## trustfm

συνήθως μου ξεκλείδωνε μετά απο διακοπή πολύ μικρης διάρκειας της ΔΕΗ .
Λύση ? Έφταξα ένα ρελέ διακόπτη και όταν έπεφτε η τάση έκλεινε (άνοιγε το κύκλωμα) οπότε με την επαναφορά του ρεύματος το πλλ πολύ απλα δεν ανοιγε ... το άνοιγα εγώ μετά απο ώρες χειροκίνητα.
Τί μου θυμίσατε παλι ρε γαμώτο !!!! Την πατέντα με το video την κάνει κανείς τρελλός ακόμα ? Δεν το πιστεύω !?   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## AKIS

> <<Τί μου θυμίσατε παλι ρε γαμώτο !!!! Την πατέντα με το video την κάνει κανείς τρελλός ακόμα ? Δεν το πιστεύω !? Laughing Laughing Laughing Laughing>>



ποια πατεντα??

----------


## Killo_Watt

Μάλλον εννοεί πομπό καμουφλαρισμένο σε βίντεο...

----------


## amiga

Πάντως τα πιο άχρηστα μηχανήματα που έχω δει είναι του Μαρκάτος Electronics τα οποία είναι κακώς αντιγραμμένα μηχανήματα του CDM. Σκεφτείτε τι είναι

----------


## amiga

.=

----------


## trustfm

Γειά σας μάγκες ... Τελικά έπεσα έξω ... δεν την ξερετε την πατέντα με το βίντεο χεχεχεχ ...
Λοιπον μιά φορα και ένα καιρο τέλη 80 αρχές 90 τα κομπιούτερς ήταν διακοσμήτικα είδη σε σχέση με την εκπομπή ράδιο στα fm τουλάχιστον... Πολλοί λοιπόν ειχαν σκαρφιστεί μεχρι και τις πιο κουλές μεθόδους εκπομπής όταν έλειπαν απο το στούντιο ... Μια πολύ καλή μεθοδος που την είχα εφαρμόσει εγώ , μετά τη πείραν και άλλοι ήταν να πιάσεις να ηχογραφείς εκπομπές σου σε βίντεο ηχητικά μόνο σε LP MODE 4ωρες κασσέτες έτσι στα καλά καθούμενα είχες 8ωρες εκπομπές εχεχεχε ε ρε γλέντιααααααααααααα....αυτά ηταν!!! , και με έβλεπαν έξω και μου λεγαν με τί σκ**** έπαιζα και πως διαμόρφωνα πρόγραμμα για 6 ωρες σερί αλλοι είχαν πιάσει να κάνουν εικασίες οτι δουλεβα με μπομπινόφωνα αχαχαχχαχαχαχαχ 

Οσο για την Μαρκάτος Electronics έχω χειρότερο πλλ απο αυτό απλα δεν εχω φωτο να το δεις να τραβάς τα μαλλιά σου ... για να σου δώσω να καταλάβεις για φανάκι ψύξης έχει μύλο απο φωτοαντιγραφικο !!! σε τρέλλανα ???? λολ

----------


## amiga

Τι pll και ποιανού κατασκευαστή;

----------


## amiga

Ενώ εγώ είχα μια Amiga (από εκεί και το όνομά μου) που έλεγχε 4 κασετόφωνα αυτοκινήτου με auto-reverse και ανά 90 λεπτά (που κράταγε η κάθε κασέτα) τροφοδοτούσε άλλο κασετόφωνο και άλλαζε και τον ήχο (βασικά έλεγχε 8 relay)…
Αυτό το computer της εποχής μετά χρησιμοποίησα όταν έβγαινα στην tv για να εμφανίζω το σήμα. Δούλευα ένα πρόγραμμα το Scala MM400 και είχα ένα genlock για να περνάω το σήμα και μια κονσόλα με εφέ Panasonic AVE5 για όσους γνωρίζουν από tv!

----------


## trustfm

το πλλ πρέπει να δώ πιανού κατασκευαστή είναι γιατί δεν έχω ίδεα .... ξεγνοιαστες εποχές πάντως !

----------


## amiga

ave-5 amiga1200 + amiga500

----------


## savnik

> ave-5 amiga1200 + amiga500



ναξερες τι μου θυμησες. ειδικα με την panasonic . 10 χρονια σε τηλεοπτικο σταθμο.
μηπως εχεις το scala για τα windows;

----------


## amiga

και για windows το έχω , και για dos το έχω και για Amiga σε όλες τις versions!!!

Αυτός ο εξοπλισμός υπήρχε στο 90% των επαγγελματικών τηλεοπτικών σταθμών της επαρχίας μέχρι το 1998 έτσι δεν είναι; (προσωπικά ξέρω 17 σταθμούς που τα έχουν ακόμα!)

----------


## gRooV

Παρακαλώ μείνετε σε ένα θέμα (σχετικά με τα linear)!  :Very Happy:

----------


## savnik

> και για windows το έχω , και για dos το έχω και για Amiga σε όλες τις versions!!!
> 
> Αυτός ο εξοπλισμός υπήρχε στο 90% των επαγγελματικών τηλεοπτικών σταθμών της επαρχίας μέχρι το 1998 έτσι δεν είναι; (προσωπικά ξέρω 17 σταθμούς που τα έχουν ακόμα!)



μεχρι το 2002 που δουλευα υπηρχε
τωρα υπαρχει σε καποιο αλλο σταθμο ο οποιος τα πρωινα παιζει καρτες(διαφημησεις)
επισης το χρησιμοποιουσαμε και για το λογοτυπο του σταθμου

----------


## savnik

> Παρακαλώ μείνετε σε ένα θέμα (σχετικά με τα linear)!



δεν το ειδα
αν θελεις κανε delete το προηγουμενο

----------


## electron

> Αρχικό μήνυμα από electron
> 
> Εχουμε πολλές φορές απο εδώ ότι τα μηχανηματα του εν λόγω κατασκευαστή δεν ειναι σίγουρα για επαγγελματική χρήση,ωστόσο για έναν ερασιτέχνη νομίζω ότι τον καλυπτουν σε γενικές γραμμές.
> 
> 
> 
> τον καλυπτουν οπως λες , αλλα ξερεις εδω( Μυτιληνη) ποσοι εχουν παει στον εισαγγελεα για παρεμβολες



Ωστόσο προσωπικά έχω δουλέψει 2 τέτοια μηχανήματα χωρίς κάποιο από τα προβληματα που αναφέρεις.Στις μοναδικές συχνότητες που δημιουργούσε κάποιο πρόβλημα επιρεασμού ήταν στους 106 και στους 96.Αυτές όμως οι συχνότητες όπως το τσέκαρα και με άλλο pll,αλλά και με απλό vco έχουν πρόβλημα και επιβάλεται η χρήση ενός καλού φίλτρου.

----------


## VAGOURAS

AKIS  αν  μπορεις στειλε  φωτο  με  το  φίλτρο  του  cdm.

----------


## radioamateur

> electron δεν θα μας τον εστελνε με ελτα αλλα με κτελ. την μια λεει το στελνω σημερα.περνουμε στα κτελ τιποτα.για 3-4 μερες δε τους βρισκουμε μετα μας λεει δεν ειναι ετοιμο λειπει ενα εξαρτημα.ολο απο μερα σε μερα το παει εδω και κανα μηνα+.ενω εχει ηδη ολα τα φραγκα.συνεχεια δε σηκωνουν τα τηλεφωνα ουτε τα κινητα.μετα λεει εχασα διευθυνση και ονομα.παραμυθια.



 http://www.avclub.gr/forum/showthrea...icSat-gr/page6

http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.gr/2010...enicsatgr.html

http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.gr/2011...enicsatgr.html

 :Cursing:

----------

